# Harsh Winter Gear



## cleanboofs (Sep 20, 2011)

So let me begin by saying this is not a, "What would a good jump bag consist of?" post. This is will be my first winter working at an EMS agency in a high altitude environment (7,000ft and higher). Obviously it means I will be working out in hard winters and a mountainous environment. Sometimes we also get involved in long back country rescues (for example we got involved recently in an 8 hour rescue of an elk hunter who injured his lower back), where we will be out in the elements and far away from "civilization" for hours at a time. So, I am going to bring a small bag with me on my shifts that will have some gear in there to help out during times where I will be out in the mountains for a long time.

Here are some things I am thinking about tossing in this bag:
-Snacks (a couple clif bars, trail mix..etc)
-Headlamp
-An extra pair of wool socks
-A pair of warm gloves
-An extra base layer
-Some instant coffee

My question is can anyone with similar experience, offer any ideas or suggestions as to what else might be practical or simply a nice convenience to have on these cold, long, and snowy days?

Thanks in advance for the ideas!


----------



## Katy (Sep 20, 2011)

Hand warmers. Nuff' said.


----------



## cleanboofs (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks, hand warmers didn't even occur to me!


----------



## Katy (Sep 20, 2011)

cleanboofs said:


> Thanks, hand warmers didn't even occur to me!


No problem, also, an extra toboggan or two in case they get wet from the snow wouldn't be a bad idea either.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

I would take this post over to the Survival and Emergency Preparedness forum at www.homesteadingtoday.com 

I would want to be prepared for a lot of different circumstances...I would imagine that it would not be completely stupid to be prepared for up to a day in the truck with no fuel, just to be Murphy Repellant, ya know?


----------



## cleanboofs (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea, I feel like Murphy is pretty popular in our lives.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 20, 2011)

> ... a towel has immense psychological value. For some reason, if a strag (strag: nonhitchhiker) discovers that a hitchhiker has his towel with him, he will automatically assume that he is also in possession of a toothbrush, washcloth, soap, tin of biscuits, flask, compass, map, ball of string, gnat spray, wet-weather gear, space suit etc., etc. Furthermore, the strag will then happily lend the hitchhiker any of these or a dozen other items that the hitchhiker might accidentally have "lost". What the strag will think is that any man who can hitch the length and breadth of the galaxy, rough it, slum it, struggle against terrible odds, win through, and still knows where his towel is, is clearly a man to be reckoned with.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phrase..._to_the_Galaxy#Knowing_where_one.27s_towel_is

Seriously though, a medium to large towel wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 20, 2011)

A hanckercheif thing... I tie one around my face *bank robber styler* to keep the blowing snow and such from chapping the hell out of my face.


----------



## cleanboofs (Sep 21, 2011)

Good ideas, but I don't know if having a tin of biscuits and a flask wrapped up in a towel would sit well with my supervisor.


----------



## Katy (Sep 21, 2011)

cleanboofs said:


> Good ideas, but I don't know if having a tin of biscuits and a flask wrapped up in a towel would sit well with my supervisor.


It's worth a shot.


----------



## sdennislee (Sep 21, 2011)

THis may seem like overkill but this is a topic we take seriously in Alaska. Our arctic bags (parka, bibs, boots, gloves and head gear) weigh in around 100 lbs + but then we see temps minus 40 to minus 80 degrees F. Some of this will make your day bearable this rest will save you butt when you get separated in a white out.
Gloves with glove liners
Smart wool socks, the knock offs at Costco work very well
Extra base layer in 2 different weights, light for working medium for inactivity on extended stays
Air activated hand warmers and foot warmers. There are some nice lithium ion technology heated gloves ~$175.00 pair
Balaclava you can lose as much as 25% of your body heat when head is exposed
Boots rated at least 25 degrees colder than you expect the temp to be. Look at Baffin and NEOS, if the boots have gaiter you can roll up to keep the snow so much the better. 
Energy snacks
In base layer and outer layers go for tech gear to avoid the bulk. Remember that cotton has zero insulation value when wet.
Head lamp with high (so you can see off in the distance) and low (preserves battery life and reduces glare when working up close) intensity and strobe. Keeps you hands free strobe makes you easy to find. I like Petzl
Blue, crimson or yellow tinted goggles help with flat light issues in snowy conditions and protect a good size area of your face.
If you haven't already done check out a learn to return course.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 21, 2011)

cleanboofs said:


> Good ideas, but I don't know if having a tin of biscuits and a flask wrapped up in a towel would sit well with my supervisor.



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Maybe you should toss a saint bernard in there too...


----------



## cleanboofs (Sep 21, 2011)

That's some really good ideas! Thanks for the reply. I wasn't working for these guys last year but I was still living up here and while we didn't have any days that cold we definitely had some in the -20 degree range. So the advice is much appreciated.


----------



## systemet (Sep 22, 2011)

cleanboofs said:


> So let me begin by saying this is not a, "What would a good jump bag consist of?" post. This is will be my first winter working at an EMS agency in a high altitude environment (7,000ft and higher). Obviously it means I will be working out in hard winters and a mountainous environment. Sometimes we also get involved in long back country rescues (for example we got involved recently in an 8 hour rescue of an elk hunter who injured his lower back), where we will be out in the elements and far away from "civilization" for hours at a time. So, I am going to bring a small bag with me on my shifts that will have some gear in there to help out during times where I will be out in the mountains for a long time.



*  Good boots, heavy socks, Gaiters.  
*  Synthetic base layer.  Nothing cotton.
*  Fleece makes a good midlayer.
*  I like the Scholler type fabric for outer layers.
*  Decent waterproofs layers.
*  Gloves (inner and outer), neck tube, light and heavy headwear.
*  Sunglasses (preferably something similar to glacier glasses), sun screen -- sounds trivial, but you'll regret not having it.
*  A lot more food.
*  A down jacket for periods of inactivity.
*  LED headlamp / light sticks / survival bag / whistle / some sort of firestarter / signal mirror, perhaps?

Plan to be slightly cool in the clothes you'll be working in at first, so that when you warm up you don't sweat too much.  But have a couple of layers you can put on (like the down jacket) for periods of inactivity.

I've worked urban EMS in cold weather conditions, e.g. -30 / -40 and lower, and all I've really needed is a good base layer, a sweater, headgear, a couple of pairs of gloves and a good jacket.  But if you're going to be outside all day / night, you'll need a little more.


----------



## Gray (Sep 22, 2011)

http://www.4sevens.com/index.php?cPath=297_446&osCsid=2ade495b5e35d0d1a92999c069f5f767 for the Whistle, titanium, won't break if say you fall, like on a plastic one. 

http://www.ems.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3659209&cp=3677338.11359845.3905147 Collapsible trekking poles, these get high ratings. 

Also, a multitool. http://www.sierratradingpost.com/leatherman-juice-sc2-multi-tool-~p~83585/

Something that wont break the bank, small, lightweight and has scissors, small blade, etc.  

Also one last thing, I'd really recommend a 25 foot hank of 550 cord in case you need to tether anything.


----------



## Bullets (Sep 24, 2011)

Gray said:


> http://www.4sevens.com/index.php?cPath=297_446&osCsid=2ade495b5e35d0d1a92999c069f5f767 for the Whistle, titanium, won't break if say you fall, like on a plastic one.
> 
> http://www.ems.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3659209&cp=3677338.11359845.3905147 Collapsible trekking poles, these get high ratings.
> 
> ...



Metal will freeze to your skin at such a low temperature, i wouldnt do that


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 24, 2011)

> My question is can anyone with similar experience, offer any ideas or suggestions as to what else might be practical or simply a nice convenience to have on these cold, long, and snowy days?



A plane ticket to somewhere warmer or the common sense to move before it gets like that.


----------



## Flightorbust (Sep 24, 2011)

Just wondering if your in the Arkansas Headwaters (Salida B.V.) area or north of that in the summit county area.


----------



## cleanboofs (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm north of BV.


----------



## Flightorbust (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok then I would say some good thermal socks and underwear. A heavy down jacket, Some ski pants and cap and or face mask.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 11, 2011)

I worked as a ski patroller and have done a few back country SARs. Everything has pretty much been covered. 

The only thing I would add is weatherproof matches and some dryer lint it'll help you get a fire started if you end up in a bad situation. 

If you work around snowmobiles or ATVs in the summer time a couple tampons are a good idea. Laugh it up :rofl: but in the event you get stuck and have to stay overnight tampons make awesome firestarters. They have a string on em so you can dip it into your gas tank and let it absorb some fuel to help you start a fire, they burn pretty well and stay lit for a decent amount of time. I always have a couple when we go snowmobiling. I promise you will get some funny looks buying them though.


----------



## Cup of Joe (Oct 11, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I worked as a ski patroller and have done a few back country SARs. Everything has pretty much been covered.
> 
> The only thing I would add is weatherproof matches and some dryer lint it'll help you get a fire started if you end up in a bad situation.
> 
> If you work around snowmobiles or ATVs in the summer time a couple tampons are a good idea. Laugh it up :rofl: but in the event you get stuck and have to stay overnight tampons make awesome firestarters. They have a string on em so you can dip it into your gas tank and let it absorb some fuel to help you start a fire, they burn pretty well and stay lit for a decent amount of time. I always have a couple when we go snowmobiling. I promise you will get some funny looks buying them though.



Before I would go camping, I would take the dryer lint and roll it up in printer paper.  Run a piece of toilet paper through the middle (almost like a fuse) and you have a really awesome fire starter.  Brillo pad and a battery would get that burning real quick.


----------



## AK_SAR (Oct 20, 2011)

*Serious weather gear*

I don't know what sort of uniform  you are required to wear for normal duty.  But if you are going to be out in the boonies in winter, then your clothing needs to give you good protection from the elements, to keep you alive. Think of it as a "scene safety" issue.  In the mountains you can run into a wide variety of conditions, which may range from rainy and wet and windy, to extreme cold and windy, to a full on gale, or any combination in between.  Conditions can change fast, so if you are leaving the rig, always take gear with you, even if the weather looks good when you are starting out.

Warm boots that fit well and are good for walking, with a good traction sole are a must.  Look next to your outer shell layer.   You want a good wind and waterproof, yet breathable jacket (goretex or similar). It should be sized big enough to wear comfortably over your insulation layers.  Pit zips are nice, to allow ventilation when you are working hard, yet zip up when you don't want ventilation.  It should have a hood, and if you might be required to wear a helmet then the hood should fit over that.  I like to keep a warm hat and  light gloves stashed in the pockets at all times, so I always know I have them.  You also want some shell pants (also goretex or similar).  Ones with full side zips are nice, since you can easily put them on or off over your other clothing, as needed.

Next to the skin I've always worn synthetic tops and bottoms, but lately I've really started to like the "smart wool" stuff.  Then lots of pile or fleece.  You don't want any cotton!  You want to make sure you size stuff so it all fits comfortably.  Remember, each layer you add makes you bigger for the next layer!  Someone mentioned a down jacket for when it gets really cold, or you are inactive for awhile, or when you get stuck out overnight.  Down is OK, as long as you are sure it won't get wet.  Instead of down, I prefer one of the synthetic filled jackets.  It is cheaper than down, and it will still give warmth even when wet.  I have one that is sized really big, so I can throw it on over all my other gear, even over my shell jacket.

You will want some warm gloves or, if it is really cold, mittens.  (These are in addition to the ones in your jacket pockets.)  Also a really warm hat.  Some like the balaclava type, I prefer a fleece hat covered with goretex.  You will want good pack to put all this stuff in.  Make sure there is some extra space so you can carry medical gear in it, since lot of trauma bags are not very comfortable to carry if you have to go any distance.  As others have mentioned, in you pack always keep a good LED headlamp (with extra batteries), a knife, fire starting gear, a small light weight tarp or something similar, and some nylon cord.  Don't forget food, and water (in an insulated bottle so it doesn't freeze). Somebody mentioned treking poles (walking sticks), these are great when you are stumbling up a slippery trail in the dark!  A small ensolite pad to sit on is great if you get stuck somewhere.  Carry an extra battery for your handheld radio (keep it in pocket in one of your inner layers so it stays warm).

Brush up on hypothermia and cold injuries.  These are always a potential issue even if the chief complaint is trauma.  A good source is the Alaska multi level "Cold Injuries Guidlines" at http://www.chems.alaska.gov/EMS/documents/AKColdInj2005.pdf

Lastly, try to get out and enjoy mountains in winter.  Try some cross country skiing or snowshoeing.  It is fun, it's good exercise and will get you fit, and will give you an opportunity to try out all this gear before you need it on a real call.


----------



## 74restore (Dec 11, 2011)

Dont think anyone mentioned this yet, but if conditions are pretty Icy, Yak Traks are always helpful (the spring loaded spike-covered net that goes on the bottom of boots) They are great and one size fits all. Many different kinds out there, just depends how much you want to spend. If your not using them just throw em in your bag:

http://cozywinters.com/shop/yk-walk...zmap=YK-WALK&gclid=CP_-09mw-awCFQYBQAodeDhkRg


----------

